# flea and heartworm treatment brand



## Carmen (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,
I just adopted Carmen from a local shelter a few months ago and am still learning about the pet wonderland. - first time pet owner 
The shelter gave Carmen "Revolution" shot when we were leaving and I visited a neighborhood vet who also prescribed "Revolution."
We live in an apt in a metropolitan area and go for a long walk once or twice a day so I didn't really worry about all the insect issues, until today.

I adopted Carmen on Labor day this past September and she's been given "Revolution" exactly every 30days so far.
But today, when I was brushing her with a flea comb, I found a black bug on a comb and my husband caught, put in a soapy water, made sure that it was a flea.
We spent an hour thoroughly brushing her to find more but I think it was the only one. She hadn't been scratching at all either. I just happened to find 1 flea.
My husband said that the medication prevents fleas to make a pet their home and even if 1 happens to jump on a dog, it goes away once it finds out that a dog's skin isn't really their taste. 
Judging from Carmen's calm mood, I'm pretty sure that she didn't get bites or had more fleas. 
But I can't trust "Revolution" brand anymore. 

I googled this brand and some people doubt that vets get a lot of commission by selling this because a lot has experienced that their vets recommended "Revolution."

What is other good alternative drug for flea,tick, heartworm prevention and even more insect issues?

It's been a few hours since I found the flea and I've been watching Carmen. She seems fine and I do belive that that was the only flea. 
But I'm very nervous and upset..


----------



## 80489 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Carmen, 
We had a bad experience with Trifexis which I reported to the manufacturer and my vet. This drug even made my local news about a week ago as people are alleging it caused their pets to die. Just google and you will see. I like Sentinel and have used it for years without issue. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

Right now I don't using anything for ticks as I look Dragonlilly over daily and she's a short hair, so very easy to see ticks. I use oral Heartguard, which is flea and heart worm prevention.

I just hate to use lots off chemicals or do things that might cause other problems. I think there is a seizure issue with some of those topically applied drugs.



Carmen said:


> Hi,
> I just adopted Carmen from a local shelter a few months ago and am still learning about the pet wonderland. - first time pet owner
> The shelter gave Carmen "Revolution" shot when we were leaving and I visited a neighborhood vet who also prescribed "Revolution."
> We live in an apt in a metropolitan area and go for a long walk once or twice a day so I didn't really worry about all the insect issues, until today.
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

titiaamor said:


> Right now I don't using anything for ticks as I look Dragonlilly over daily and she's a short hair, so very easy to see ticks. I use oral Heartguard, which is flea and heart worm prevention.
> 
> I just hate to use lots off chemicals or do things that might cause other problems. I think there is a seizure issue with some of those topically applied drugs.
> 
> ...


Heartguard is NOT flea prevention. It takes care of heartworm and some internal parasites (worms).


----------



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> Heartguard is NOT flea prevention. It takes care of heartworm and some internal parasites (worms).


Oh, right. My bad. ComboGuard. Same company, same color box.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

